# Sept 2018 SMF Challenge - Carved Soap Designs!



## toxikon (Sep 1, 2018)

*PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules) -*

*General Rules:*

1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PMs when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

*SMF Challenge General Rules:*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced).

3. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

4. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

5. Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

6.  After the closing date, the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey and the winner announced on Sept. 30th, 2018. There is no prize attached to this challenge.

7.  If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.

8.  Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.

9. All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

*Challenge Timeline:*

*Sept 1st:* Challenge thread is open! Add your name to the list to join in and discuss the Challenge.
*Sept 21st: *Entry thread opens. *ENTRY THREAD LINK*
*Sept 28th:* Entry thread closes at 11:59 pm EST.
*Sept 29th:* Survey Monkey password will be sent to all entrants to cast their votes.
*Sept 30th: *The winners will be announced in the Entry thread!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The September 2018 SMF Challenge is the *Carved Soap Design Challenge* (also known as the "Intaglio" technique in artmaking). This technique was popularized in soapmaking by Clyde Yoshida of Vibrant Soap.

*Rules for the this month’s challenge:*

1. Use a minimum of 2 colors (at least one base colour and at least one color to carve through to reveal the base colour).

2. Use a slab mold, or a mold in which you can cut the soap in a slab-like cut (to give you enough surface area to carve your design).

3. The design you choose to carve is totally up to you. It could be anything from a landscape, a portrait, geometric patterns, abstract patterns, words, etc.

*Tips:*

- Let your base layer harden before pouring your carving layer.

- You can also pour your thin carving layer first, then allow it to harden before pouring your base layer on top. This will insure a nice smooth carving surface.

- You will want to keep your carving layer very thin so you do not need to carve too deeply to create your design.

- You're welcome to use any tools at your disposal to carve your designs. Clay-sculpting tools would probably work the best!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great Cake Soaps held an Intaglio challenge last year that had some beautiful entries to provide you with some inspiration.

Holly of Kapia Mera Soap Co has created a great tutorial video of the process here:
Intaglio - Carved Cold Process Soap - Great Cakes Soap Challenge












Thanks for participating and please sign up using the sign up sheet below.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 1, 2018)

To sign up, copy & paste this sign-up sheet in your reply. Add your name and the next consecutive number. Thank you.

Sign up Sheet -

1.


----------



## earlene (Sep 1, 2018)

toxikon said:


> To sign up, copy & paste this sign-up sheet in your reply. Add your name and the next consecutive number. Thank you.



Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 1, 2018)

earlene said:


> Sign up Sheet -
> 
> 1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
> 2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.


----------



## Alzie (Sep 1, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been admiring these on Pinterest and Instagram for a while. They're made by Moia. I'm not sure I can create anything this awesome but it'll be fun to try!


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 1, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools! 
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this


----------



## Primrose (Sep 2, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go


----------



## redhead1226 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol  - Thanks for the push!


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 2, 2018)

Sign up Sheet -

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig -


----------



## zanzalawi (Sep 3, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy hobbitses!


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 3, 2018)

Clyde from Vibrant Soaps has some good tips for cleaning up your soap after carving.

(Don’t know if they repeat some of the tips in the linked video, it wouldn’t load for me)

Editing to avoid a double post:

I also found this video about softening hard soaps to carve. A good idea for some practice runs if you’ve got some ugly bars laying around. Though this probably best for a soap low in oleic acids to avoid the Castile slime

Method one: wrap bar in damp cloth and microwave for 20 seconds
Method two: wrap bar in damp cloth then in plastic wrap and let sit for 5-7 days (depending on how deep you’ll be carving)


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 3, 2018)

This isn't soap but I'm finding it to be inspirational. I can picture how to make this into a soap in my head now all I need is the skill lol!


----------



## earlene (Sep 3, 2018)

SoapAddict415, I think it would lend itself well to the intaglio method for this month's challenge.


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Sep 3, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash.  Wooohoo!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 3, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do


----------



## LiLiSoapz (Sep 3, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> 1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
> 2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
> 3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
> 4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
> ...


I apologize, I realized that I didn't add my name, thereby throwing off the tally, here is the proper list.

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 3, 2018)

@SoapAddict415

Oh wow - that would look stunning!

I can imagine it with a Clyde Slide underneath (to get the swirl pattern)
(Then it would be a full Clyde bar )


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 3, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> @SoapAddict415
> 
> Oh wow - that would look stunning!
> 
> ...


I found it to be inspirational. I've never carved anything before (other than a [emoji884] at Thanksgiving lol) so that would be too ambitious for me but if anyone else wants to try it, I'd love to see it!


----------



## CareBearP362 (Sep 3, 2018)

Would you use a stencil or free hand the cuts?  I'm curious to try, but am not sure I could freehand something worth much......


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 3, 2018)

Tracing paper (or any paper really) can be used to transfer the design onto the soap top.

Print or draw your design on the paper.
Place the paper with it's design onto the soap face.
Gently trace along the design lines with an old pen (or similar) - the impression will transfer onto the soap face.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 4, 2018)

I have an idea for a stencil. One YouTube comment I saw compared the method to tagliaonte jewelry, which is the method for making cameos (and I have oval cavity molds). 

I have no idea what my base would be though, I have an idea for embeds but that’s a bunch of fuss


----------



## toxikon (Sep 4, 2018)

CareBearP362 said:


> Would you use a stencil or free hand the cuts?  I'm curious to try, but am not sure I could freehand something worth much......



You could certainly use a stencil or tracing paper.


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?


----------



## earlene (Sep 4, 2018)

I may actually have started to try this once, but got side-tracked into something more intricate since I had purchased the tools, and never really did Integlio style carving.  I think this is a better way to start with carving tools when one has little to no experience with carving. (Maybe once or twice some wood burning carvings, but not carving per se.)

So now I'm looking at various videos to see how others do it and get a better idea about how to proceed.  It's looking like a soap made separately first, then put a thin layer of fresh soap on top, or even dollops of color on top of one color soap after the first one sets up, then a third soap as a final thin top layer might be the way to do.  Or maybe a multicolor soap underneath might be good, too, with only the top layer being a single color.  We shall see what I decide.

But I want to work on something this week.  If I manage to make the soap by Saturday I will take the tools and a few bars along with on our Anniversary trip to Tennessee next week.  We will be staying in a remote timeshare with sketchy or no internet access.  So when we aren't out and about hiking or day-tripping to Gatlinburg or Nashville, etc. this will give me something to do while relaxing in our unit.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 4, 2018)

Great idea earlene! I imagine carving soap could be quite relaxing, similar to knitting!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 5, 2018)

Is this a CO only challenge?  Or can it be MP?

Also the sweet cakes link did not work for me. Not sure if it is my laptop.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 5, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Is this a CO only challenge?  Or can it be MP?
> 
> Also the sweet cakes link did not work for me. Not sure if it is my laptop.



You can definitely use MP. I've personally never used it so I can't comment on whether it'd impose any challenges in carving. I've heard it cures harder so maybe it'd be more difficult to carve through? Not sure!

Both links seem to be working fine for me on mobile and desktop.


----------



## earlene (Sep 5, 2018)

Yesterday I also had trouble with that link, too, but it is working again today.  That happens occasionally with some links.  I don't think it was your laptop, SunRiseArts, but some sort of glitch with the server perhaps.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks.  I will try again from my desktop. 

I have a cool idea that I think will work.  Sorry I was so sleepy, I meant CP not CO


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you Earlene!


----------



## Deniece (Sep 5, 2018)

That sounds like a fun challange but I didn't see the rules,can I get in on it! Deniece


----------



## zanzalawi (Sep 5, 2018)

Anyone have recommendations for carving tools? I bought a cheap-o set from Joann’s or Michaels at one point but it was pretty garbage (or my skills were lol) and I tossed it
Good practice for carving an epic pumpkin this year you know LOL


----------



## earlene (Sep 6, 2018)

Deniece said:


> That sounds like a fun challange but I didn't see the rules,can I get in on it! Deniece



The rules are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 6, 2018)

@Deniece the entry thread will be open until the 27th, so you will be able to squeak in under the wire. That will satisfy the one month membership requirement. If you can't manage to get to 50 posts by then, hopefully you will have enough to play in October. The more the merrier!


----------



## toxikon (Sep 6, 2018)

Deniece said:


> That sounds like a fun challange but I didn't see the rules,can I get in on it! Deniece



Hi Deniece! As earlene and dibbles said - the rules (on the first page of this thread) say that challenges require at least a 1 month membership to the forum and at least 50 posts. 

So you'll be able to reach those guidelines if:

a.) Your post count is 50 by the time you enter the challenge (it's currently 8)
b.) You submit your entry between Sept. 25-27 (the entry thread closes on Sept. 27)

As dibbles said - you're welcome to join the October Challenge instead if you don't meet the requirements for this one. And of course, you're welcome to _unofficially_ enter this challenge by posting your finished soap in this thread as opposed to the official Entry thread. It wouldn't be up for voting but I'm sure everyone would still enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 6, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> Anyone have recommendations for carving tools? I bought a cheap-o set from Joann’s or Michaels at one point but it was pretty garbage (or my skills were lol) and I tossed it
> Good practice for carving an epic pumpkin this year you know LOL



Ooooh! I've never looked at your Michael's store before (it's a lot like our Riot Art here ... a bit of everything, lots of cheap but some expensive stuff too).

I think that anything useful for carving soap might be a bit small for carving pumpkins, but you might be able to do both with this little $9.29 carving set - I was given something similar years ago and they work alright on wood and soap, so they should do pumpkins . They'll need an occasional sharpen (which is easy enough to do with a bit of oiled emery paper) and because they are made of mild steel they'll need a wipe down before you put them away, otherwise they can rust.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 6, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. SunRiseArts  (งツ)ว


----------



## toxikon (Sep 6, 2018)

Whoops, let's not leave out amd.  

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
14. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 6, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> 1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
> 2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
> 3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
> 4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
> ...



Obsidian - is this positive thinking????


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2018)

I bought some carving tools from Amazon to use for carving and molding soap dough.  It is inexpensive and worked well.  Not the highest quality, but being new to this, I didn't want to invest huge amounts of money without knowing if this kind of work isn't my cup of tea.  So far, I am happy with it.  I really like that it comes with it's own little bag for keeping all the tools in when not in use.  There are surely other tools you might find that fit your needs or desires better, but this is what I got:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07568JP5B/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## toxikon (Sep 7, 2018)

earlene said:


> I bought some carving tools from Amazon to use for carving and molding soap dough.  It is inexpensive and worked well.  Not the highest quality, but being new to this, I didn't want to invest huge amounts of money without knowing if this kind of work isn't my cup of tea.  So far, I am happy with it.  I really like that it comes with it's own little bag for keeping all the tools in when not in use.  There are surely other tools you might find that fit your needs or desires better, but this is what I got:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07568JP5B/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Nice find! That's quite a bit of variety to play with.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 7, 2018)

I decided not to order any tools since I am traveling during the last half of the month and needed to get my attempt done and photographed before I go. So what I am using is a clean up tool I got from BB a long time ago and really never used. I almost tossed it when I got a beveler/planer. I've tried carving with it and, while not ideal, it works. Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else has one of these collecting dust and needs something to try carving with. https://www.brambleberry.com/Clean-Up-Tool-P4758.aspx

I really wasn't expecting to find the carving process enjoyable, but I like it far more than I thought I would.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 8, 2018)

I wish I could do this. My hands would not forgive me if I tried. I'll be content to see what our resident artist come up with.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 8, 2018)

I've got soaps to test my carving on and a couple of tools from the soap dough challenge what I can't seem to get is my hiney over to the library to print out my template pics! If WiFi wasn't so expensive, I'd get a tablet or something and ink for my printer! Although, knowing me, lol I'd watch YouTube soap videos on it and I still wouldn't get anything printed lol!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 8, 2018)

Arimara said:


> I wish I could do this. My hands would not forgive me if I tried. I'll be content to see what our resident artist come up with.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

Soooooo, I carved a few slab mold soaps, it was super fun!  So I made a special batch.  I got the top layer way too thick, it's a pretty big excavation to get to the colors below!  I made another batch this morning, hopefully I've gotten the top layer thin enough that I don't need a back hoe to get down to the swirls!  LOL  Here is a picture of my practice carvings on some soap I just had laying around   Just in case you were wondering, the second one is a tree.  It looks more like a claw!  LOL


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok I just passed 50 posts. I'm not sure if I should try a challenge soap as my first attempt at cold process. I also don't have any M&P supplies or enough in my budget to get any.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 10, 2018)

TeresaGG said:


> Ok I just passed 50 posts. I'm not sure if I should try a challenge soap as my first attempt at cold process. I also don't have any M&P supplies or enough in my budget to get any.



What a bold step into CP soapmaking - I reckon go for it!

(The upside of this challenge - any unsightly bits can be carved away, like you meant it )


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 10, 2018)

Mommycarlson, I really like it!  It has like a 70s vibe. 

I too have been playing with this.  This is an MP, I call it roaring waters.   I did use the help of a mold.  Smells soooooo good.

My eyes are old.  Now that I can see it on the screen, I realize I need to clean it better.   Sorry!


----------



## szaza (Sep 11, 2018)

Aargh.. I've been drooling over some of the carved soaps from the Amy Warden challenge for a while and I'd love to try! (I'm not in any illusion I'm able to create anything as stunning as the carved tiger soap, but it seems like a fun technique) My mind the past few days has been something like this: OOOH I want to do that! - Oh come on, you're not experienced enough - but I want to try it!! - you don't even have any kind of tools or anything - but but but I REALLY want to try it - and when are you going to do that? You're going to have to do a few practice batches at least - I don't know! I just want to try it - There's a bunch of soap ready to be rebatched in the basement, are you sure it's a good idea to make more ugly try out batches? - but I just want to try it *puppy eyes*. 
I feel like I'm my own parent taking myself to the candy shop.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 11, 2018)

Use a rebatch! Confetti it and you’re sure to have a surprise with every cut.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice work so far @mommycarlson and @SunRiseArts!

The nice thing about this challenge is the capacity to experiment with carving while still having many 'backup' bars if you don't like the first carving. It definitely takes some practice to create a design you're happy with!

@TeresaGG - do it! Make a small batch and give it a go. The key components are: pouring a base layer and allowing it to harden, then pouring a VERY THIN second layer on top. Then it's just a matter of playing with carving your bars!


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you [emoji5] I also want to stress thin top layer. My newest batch still requires major excavation to get to the under layer.  Sigh.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 11, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
14. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
15. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL


----------



## zanzalawi (Sep 11, 2018)

i finally got the kapia mera tutorial watched, she is one clever lady! love watching her videos.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 11, 2018)

mommycarlson said:


> Thank you [emoji5] I also want to stress thin top layer. My newest batch still requires major excavation to get to the under layer.  Sigh.


I saw a tutorial where it was a thin bottom layer that you let Harden. Then pour the rest on top. That way you are carving into a very flat surface that is the bottom of your soap.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

That's a great idea!! I don't know if I'll make more soap but that would have been the way to go!


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 11, 2018)

mommycarlson said:


> That's a great idea!! I don't know if I'll make more soap but that would have been the way to go!


It was the tutorial that is linked in the first post in this thread. I'm not sure if I will get that complicated with the multiple bottom colors like she did.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 11, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
14. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
15. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL
16. TeresaGG  I hope to get something I can enter.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

You know, I watched that but it didn't occur to me lol. I was more focused on Clyde Yoshida's video   oh well it's ok! There's always next time!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 11, 2018)

I only have time for one try at this as we will be traveling. I used a slow moving lard recipe and added a moderately accelerating FO to each layer before I poured. My unfragranced batter stayed fluid and the layer I poured set up quickly enough to support the next layer. I did have to cut a bit off my top layer - it was too thick. So yes - you want your layers that will be carved to be pretty thin.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 12, 2018)

TeresaGG said:


> I saw a tutorial where it was a thin bottom layer that you let Harden. Then pour the rest on top. That way you are carving into a very flat surface that is the bottom of your soap.



Makes sense! I'll add that to the front post too!


----------



## scard (Sep 13, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have some fancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
14. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
15. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL
16. TeresaGG I hope to get something I can enter.
17. scard- why not!?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 15, 2018)

I got my tools a couple days ago and some clay today so I can sit down later and practice before I start mangling soap. I don't really need soap so I'm only giving this one shot. Probably will make my soap next week.


----------



## artemis (Sep 15, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I don't really need soap so I'm only giving this one shot. Probably will make my soap next week.



I'm playing around with this before committing to entering. I don't need soap either, so I took some older bars and poured a thin layer of new soap over them.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 17, 2018)

artemis said:


> I'm playing around with this before committing to entering. I don't need soap either, so I took some older bars and poured a thin layer of new soap over them.



Smart idea! Did you score the old bars before pouring to make sure the new layer sticks?


----------



## artemis (Sep 17, 2018)

I didn't. It was a hot summer day and the bar I chose was a little tacky. I might try that the next time, though. No trouble sticking so far.

The hard bar under the softer soap made it easier, I think, to not cut down through the base layer.


----------



## szaza (Sep 17, 2018)

My dad helped me with some basic woodcutting this weekend, so now I HAVE to participate, right?! let the adventure begin!

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have somefancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. Obsidian- lets see how bad I can do
13. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
14. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
15. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL
16. TeresaGG I hope to get something I can enter.
17. scard- why not!?
18. szaza - let's see what happens!


----------



## KimT2au (Sep 19, 2018)

toxikon said:


> Smart idea! Did you score the old bars before pouring to make sure the new layer sticks?


Ahhhhh, that's how you would do it.   I wondered if it was possible to add a second colour on top of an older soap


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 19, 2018)

I have to withdraw, I just have too much going on right now to worry about soap

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have somefancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
13. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
14. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL
15. TeresaGG I hope to get something I can enter.
16. scard- why not!?
17. szaza - let's see what happens!


----------



## earlene (Sep 19, 2018)

Lovely soaps, *mommycarlson* & *SunRiseArts*.  Very nice, indeed.

I finally got around to making the base soap, but haven't added the thin layer for carving yet.  I realized that in my conversion calculations for the new mold I am using, I left out a multiplier and ended up with way more soap than I planned.  Luckily I realized this beforehand and did not have to do any scrambling for molds.  It's an enormous (to me) mold, meant for 3 logs thick, which are then to be cut into logs.  My original plan was to make it only an inch or so thick using it as a slab, but in my muddled mind I left out part of the formula for converting ounces to grams and now have 3 times as much soap as planned.

Anyway, I got to use my new log splitter and it works just great, and cleans up easily, too.  After splitting logs and slicing them into thinner strips (lenthwise), I wrapped them in plastic wrap to prevent them from drying out before I do the top layer.  I'll do that tomorrow, as with Hubby home, we have travel stuff we've been working on.

And the smell of Dragon's Blood as I walk past the stacks of soap logs is just heavenly for me.


----------



## artemis (Sep 19, 2018)

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have somefancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
13. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
14. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL
15. TeresaGG I hope to get something I can enter.
16. scard- why not!?
17. szaza - let's see what happens! 
18. Artemis - Aura (14 yrs) has informed me that I HAVE to participate. She insists!


----------



## toxikon (Sep 20, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I have to withdraw, I just have too much going on right now to worry about soap



No worries @Obsidian, thanks for letting us know! Life comes first, of course. 

Entry thread is up! There is still plenty of time to get your entries done, so don't worry. I look forward to seeing everyone's entries!! 

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...lenge-carved-soap-designs-entry-thread.71503/


----------



## artemis (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh my goodness! There are soap shavings all over the place! Maybe I should stop for the night and clean up...


----------



## artemis (Sep 23, 2018)

Pax decided this soap carving business looked like fun!


----------



## szaza (Sep 24, 2018)

This is taking way longer than I thought.. spent 3 hours on one bar yesterday. 3 more to go before they harden out too much! 
But it's an awful lot of fun too!


----------



## amd (Sep 24, 2018)

Ugh. I am not getting a handle on this challenge. I find pictures (because I can't draw well enough to make something of my own) but then find that they are really complicated, or too simplistic for my rough skills. Simplicity has it's place, but must be well done. Looking at the first entry in the thread... that is an excellent example of simplicity well done. My cuts are choppy and sloppy, and lose shape when I try to clean them up. I've massacred two poor bars of soap just practicing - I haven't even tried a "real" entry. I'm going to try right up to the deadline, but soap carving may not be my skill set.


----------



## szaza (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear you're having trouble @amd ! I was (am still) also struggling to get nice edges. What helped for me was tracing the edge with a knife and then kind of stabbing the soap from the inside towards the edge of the shape. That way the soap you want to get out will just pop out right until the edge you traced. I'm not the best carver, but i found this really helped to keep the edges a bit better. But maybe you're already doing it this way..?


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 25, 2018)

I just posted my entry, wow, there are some amazing skills in the first two already!  Nicely done.  Here are the remaining bars that did not make the cut

The black/pink is scented with BRV from Mad Oils.  The brown/green is scented with Da Lime in Da Coconut from RE.

This was a really fun challenge!  My daughter in law was so inspired she grabbed one of my bars and carved a violin!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Deniece (Sep 25, 2018)

Had some things going on and this challenge slipped my mind,would still love to try it,so Oct. it is. Can't wait to see everyones work.
Does any one have input on a basil dish soap,my daughters request. Thank you.


----------



## amd (Sep 25, 2018)

@mommycarlson if those are your rejects I can't wait to see your entry!

@szaza thanks for the tip. I'll give that a whirl if I get around to it this week. I need to pour more soap onto old bars to practice, so there's that on top of a full schedule.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 25, 2018)

Re-edit it was NOT a double
Edit this was a double of my last post

I'm not going to be able to do the challenge. I will post in the gripe or the good news bad news thread.

1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
5. mommycarlson - just ordered some carving tools!
6. dibbles - time to put on my big girl pants and try this
7. Primrose - not something I've seen before. I'll give it a go
8. Redhead1226 - I bought the tools a year ago and haven't made this yet lol - Thanks for the push!
9. SaltedFig - 
10. Zanzalawi - tricksy
11. LiLiSoapz- I am going to have somefancy soaps for my initial stash. Wooohoo!
12. amd - I don't really need 10 fingers... do I?
13. SunRiseArts (งツ)ว
14. jcandleattic - maybe I can get THIS one in on time? Only time will tell.. LOL
15. scard- why not!?
16. szaza - let's see what happens! 
17. Artemis - Aura (14 yrs) has informed me that I HAVE toparticipate. She insists!


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 25, 2018)

Unfortnately I have to drop out.  I had an electrical fire over the weekend, (when I was planning this) and it just isn't going to happen. I'm sad...


----------



## toxikon (Sep 25, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Unfortnately I have to drop out.  I had an electrical fire over the weekend, (when I was planning this) and it just isn't going to happen. I'm sad...


Oh no that's awful! I hope there's not too much damage.


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 25, 2018)

^ ditto


----------



## dibbles (Sep 25, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Unfortnately I have to drop out.  I had an electrical fire over the weekend, (when I was planning this) and it just isn't going to happen. I'm sad...


I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Alzie (Sep 25, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Unfortnately I have to drop out.  I had an electrical fire over the weekend, (when I was planning this) and it just isn't going to happen. I'm sad...


I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope not too much damage and everyone is ok!


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you everyone. Everything and everybody is fine. The electrician came yesterday and fixed the outlet and wiring, the replacement refrigerator will be here on Saturday, and we repaired the flooring under it. Just living out of a cooler for all of our cold food needs. But until this is taken care of, crafty fun will have to wait...


----------



## Alzie (Sep 25, 2018)

mommycarlson said:


> I just posted my entry, wow, there are some amazing skills in the first two already!  Nicely done.  Here are the remaining bars that did not make the cut
> 
> The black/pink is scented with BRV from Mad Oils.  The brown/green is scented with Da Lime in Da Coconut from RE.
> 
> ...


Those really are cool! I love the color combos!.


----------



## Alzie (Sep 25, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Thank you everyone. Everything and everybody is fine. The electrician came yesterday and fixed the outlet and wiring, the replacement refrigerator will be here on Saturday, and we repaired the flooring under it. Just living out of a cooler for all of our cold food needs. But until this is taken care of, crafty fun will have to wait...


That's good to hear! Hooray for a new fridge!


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 25, 2018)

Alzie said:


> Those really are cool! I love the color combos!.


Thank you!


----------



## SaltedFig (Sep 25, 2018)

@jcandleattic Glad you are ok ... fingers crossed crafty stuff gets to happen again soon 

@mommycarlson - the pink one in the middle intrigues me, with the angle of the carving - I rather like the effect!


----------



## Alzie (Sep 25, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> @jcandleattic Glad you are ok ... fingers crossed crafty stuff gets to happen again soon
> 
> @mommycarlson - the pink one in the middle intrigues me, with the angle of the carving - I rather like the effect!


I agree, the angle is very striking!


----------



## zanzalawi (Sep 25, 2018)

@jcandleattic so glad you’re all okay! That really stinks! We were living out of coolers earlier this year, it was nowhere NEAR the fun adventure I tried to make it out to be, that was a hard one to find a silver lining [emoji19] hope you get settled soon

I dunno if I’m going to be able to get this one done, but I’m trying! [emoji50]


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 26, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Unfortnately I have to drop out.  I had an electrical fire over the weekend, (when I was planning this) and it just isn't going to happen. I'm sad...



Oh gosh please be safe!

Have not looked yet.  Going to lurk and post mine,


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 26, 2018)

amd, alzie, saltedfig, thank you [emoji5]

jcandleattic so glad everything is ok!


----------



## artemis (Sep 26, 2018)

After playing around with some ideas, I narrowed down my entry. Each kid had a different idea if which should be entered. Aura liked the orange slice (the very first attempt), Gaius likes the old man, and Pax thought the pumpkin best suited the season. I am partial to the citrus slices, but the rind was too thin and started breaking off. 

I had the most fun with the old man, but I think I could do better. If you are interested, Doug Outside has a YouTube tutorial for carving a "5-minute Wizard" from a small piece of wood-- that was my inspiration.

(I am having trouble uploading pics today. The app complains that they are too big.)


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 26, 2018)

zanzalawi said:


> @jcandleattic so glad you’re all okay! That really stinks! We were living out of coolers earlier this year, it was nowhere NEAR the fun adventure I tried to make it out to be, that was a hard one to find a silver lining [emoji19] hope you get settled soon
> 
> I dunno if I’m going to be able to get this one done, but I’m trying! [emoji50]


Thank you. We camp a LOT during the summer, so I'm just pretending we are camping. LOL You are right though, not the fund adventure it sounds like! LOL


----------



## toxikon (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow those are wonderful @artemis!


----------



## Suzy Knight (Sep 27, 2018)

I can't wait to have enough posts to give this a try!


----------



## Misschief (Sep 27, 2018)

@szaza Wow! That is really well done!

I'm really impressed with the entries so far.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi all, I extended the Entry deadline to *Sept 28th, 11:59pm EST*. We only have 6 entries in so far so I thought an extra day might be good. So get those entries in before time runs out!


----------



## amd (Sep 27, 2018)

@artemis those are AWE.SOME! I love the texturing. I don't think I'll be getting an entry in, but oh my! I am really enjoying everyone's pictures.


----------



## szaza (Sep 27, 2018)

Great idea @toxikon ! I surely underestimated the time it took to carve soaps, so I'm sure there'll be some people who are very happy to have another day (I almost didn't make it myself..)

I have a bit of a question for you guys. Initially I just took my dad as an inspiration for the soap, which pushed me to try a lot of new things (first time using indigo, first brine soap, first time using wood mold - man I really took some risks of ugly soap..) Thing is, I just realized my dad's birthday is in 6 weeks and it would be an awesome birthday gift. I was planning to give it to him at some point after thorough testing, but 6 weeks seems to be a bit too early, especially with all the new things.
How would you guys deal with this situation? Start to test as soon as it's safe and give it at his birthday or just wait a bit longer? Or...? I thought about making it again next year, but it literally took me an entire week to make those 4 bars and I probably won't have the courage to make it ever again now I know what I'm getting myself into (though I did really enjoy the process! It's just daunting to think of doing it all again).
If I had only realized I could make this soap for my dad's birthday I probably would have taken less risks, but I didn't consider it when thinking up the recipe and idea.. (bad daughter) I just went for the adventure (as usual).


----------



## dibbles (Sep 27, 2018)

I think 6 weeks should be enough time. What a special gift.


----------



## Alzie (Sep 27, 2018)

Szaza, I think your dad will love it!. 

This was a fun challenge, I'm so impressed with the entries, so much imagination!


----------



## szaza (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes! I've been amazed by each and every one of the entries so far! I'm hoping there'll be more to marvel at And it was super fun to do as well, I really feel I've learned a lot from participating.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 28, 2018)

szaza said:


> I really feel I've learned a lot from participating.


That's one of the best things about challenges. You always learn something new!


----------



## szaza (Sep 28, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> That's one of the best things about challenges. You always learn something new!


It is.. I think I'm getting the challenge fever (though I've only participated in one challenge, so might be a bit early for that)
I'm very sorry you weren't able to participate this time.. How are you holding up with your emergency camp-at-home situation? I hope you're doing ok/better than before.. the electrical fire sounded super scary!


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

@scard Love your soap! I mean this as a compliment, they look like cute little coasters that should be on display in my living room!


----------



## scard (Sep 28, 2018)

Your table might get a little soggy.



Thanks very much! I'm going to be doing more of these, I love the carving, it really is relaxing. (good thing I've got a ton of soap)


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 29, 2018)

szaza said:


> It is.. I think I'm getting the challenge fever (though I've only participated in one challenge, so might be a bit early for that)
> I'm very sorry you weren't able to participate this time.. How are you holding up with your emergency camp-at-home situation? I hope you're doing ok/better than before.. the electrical fire sounded super scary!


Thank you... We are coping. The replacement fridge will be delivered today and things will get back to normal.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 29, 2018)

I missed the challenge.... Again [emoji19]. I always have high hopes of participating and then life happens. I made my bar, picked a few bars to practice on, picked my pic to use as a template, went to the library to print it out and then life happened lol. I still plan to try the carving technique. Can't wait to see the entry pics.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

Did I miss the voting thread?


----------



## Alzie (Sep 30, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## szaza (Sep 30, 2018)

Me too! Looks like @toxikon hasn't been here since friday.. I hope she's doing alright!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 30, 2018)

@szaza, I can't see your pic on the entry thread (see my screenshot). Can you post it here?


----------



## szaza (Sep 30, 2018)

IMG_6594



__ szaza
__ Sep 27, 2018



						Carved Soap Challenge September 2018
					



@SoapAddict415 do you mean like this?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 30, 2018)

szaza said:


> IMG_6594
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That is a nice soap. Great carving job.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm not the only one then    Hope Toxicon is okay too


----------



## toxikon (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry guys, I had a crazy weekend and didn't have time to touch a computer! I'm setting up the survey now to send out!

The survey link has been sent to the following 16 members:



> 1. earlene - I've been wanting to try this!
> 2. SoapAddict415- this looks like fun! But then again, all the challenges look like fun lol.
> 3. Alzie-oh the possibilities! I'm in!
> 4. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have time before vacation
> ...



If anyone on that list has not received the Survey Link via private message, please let me know! Thanks all for your patience.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 1, 2018)

Voted


----------



## Primrose (Oct 1, 2018)

Just voted - well done to everyone who got an entry in, I've been MIA from the forum too busy with baby goats and our royal show so I didnt get to have a go at this. I have some ideas though so will be putting it on the to do list


----------



## Alzie (Oct 1, 2018)

Voted! Thanks toxikon!


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 1, 2018)

I could not find the time to get an entry in again! However at least I was able to vote. Awesome entries!! You guys are so talented and patient. Hard to choose as they were all so good!


----------



## szaza (Oct 2, 2018)

Also voted. Thanks for hosting this challenge @toxikon !


----------



## toxikon (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks all for your votes so far! We have 4 people left to vote.

We'll set the deadline for tonight at *6:00pm EST* so we don't hold up the next challenge too much. So the winners will be announced tonight shortly after 6.


----------



## toxikon (Oct 2, 2018)

And the winners are.... ~drumroll~

First place - @Alzie







Second place - @scard






Third place - @szaza






Beautiful entries everyone, thank you so much for participating!


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 2, 2018)

Oooooh! Congratulations Alzie, scard and szaza 




This was such a fun challenge and I liked all of the entries!

Thank-you toxicon for hosting this one


----------



## dibbles (Oct 2, 2018)

Congratulations Alzie, scard and szaza. The effort you put into this challenge was evident, and you all created beautiful works of art. To everyone who entered - well done!

Thank you toxikon for hosting.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2018)

Congrats all three! Very well done!


----------



## Alzie (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh wow, thanks! Congrats scard and szaza as well! I think everyone deserves a high five because this was a difficult one!


----------



## szaza (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh... What an honor! I was so impressed with all the entries! Big congrats to everyone, you all made beautyful soaps. And of course special congrats to Alzie and Scard. Your soaps are so stunning it makes me extremely proud to be mentioned next to you. And I think I said this already, but thanks again for hosting this challenge toxikon! I've enjoyed every moment of it and being voted 3rd place amidst all those beauties was the cherry on the soapmaking cake. I'm still flabagastered I don't thing I will ever top this, so maybe I should stop making soap now and forever live in this moment


----------



## scard (Oct 3, 2018)

Congratulations to Alzie, szaza and all who entered.  All beautiful soaps. I really did find the carving very relaxing, and I'll be doing more of this technique. (beats valium, I think!?) Thank you, Toxicon for all your hard work holding this challenge. I always learn so much.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats to Alzie, Scard and Szaza! Great job!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 6, 2018)

congrats to the winners!


----------



## KimT2au (Oct 6, 2018)

Everyone submitted excellent work.  Congratulations to all.


----------



## SeattleMartin (Oct 6, 2018)

Congrats! Beautiful soaps everyone!


----------



## Angelique (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow congrats to the winners,this is so cool!!


----------

